# Email post replies?



## RS Designer (Dec 7, 2015)

Is there an option to have replies to my posts emailed to me? I've had a good mooch around my account settings but cannot see anything.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I use Tapatalk and it will do push notifications.


----------



## RS Designer (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks, looks like a mobile app I'm on a desktop. I was hoping there was an option within the forum settings.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Settings tab at top of screen --- General settings on menu at right of screen --- under Messaging and Notification ---look for Default message notification mode--- drop down box select Instantly, using email.


----------



## RS Designer (Dec 7, 2015)

Git it, thanks


----------



## RS Designer (Dec 7, 2015)

Got it, thanks


----------

